# Do you think this is a scam?



## sthvtsh

I found the job on myspace.com jobs. www.foractivewear.com is the only site she'd give me for proof it's rela and it doesn't have any contacts, logos, nor information about modelling.

November 24, 2006


*Professional Super Model Agreement*​ 


Congratulations Michelle and Parents on your selection as a Model for Worldwide, of 13010 Morris Road , Regus Building One, 6th Floor, Alpharetta , Georgia 30004 ​ 


*Recruiter : Tina Wyatt*
*Yahoo IM : tina.wyatt*
*Phone # : (724) 763-2404*



*Phone calls are available to talk directly to your modeling recruiter upon request, and MUST be of a matter which cannot be easily discussed through email or IM. Please let me know when you would like to call so I can be available.*

This is a Non-Exclusive Agreement in which model may model for other companies.

Model will gain _Experience_, _Exposure_ and _Earnings_ guaranteed to be published on at least 52 different and unique professional Catalog Ads featured in over 1,000 Top Cities from around the globe in various city news locations. This will give the model 52 print credits which will be priceless to show experience on a model's resume. A model is not penalized for not doing all 52 assignments. 

Model will get paid weekly for doing weekly modeling assignments posing for Catalog Ads to help promote activewear and affiliates stores such as: Target, Walmart, Macys to name a few. Model is guaranteed to model for 52 weekly modeling print assignments. Model can do as little or as many of the 52 Modeling Assignments that they prefer. 

Model will have his/her catalog ad sites promoted in the top Modeling Magazine in the world, Supermodels UNLIMITED Magazine (We encourage you to visit their site at: supermodelsunlimited.com) The Magazine is available at: Newstands, Amazon.com, major bookstores including B. Dalton, Borders, Books-A-Million and Barnes and Noble, college bookstores and libraries, modeling agencies and schools, boutiques and salons, apparel markets, major fashion events, including Fashion Week in Los Angeles and New York, modeling and talent competitions, bridal and pageant stores, dance and photographer studios and more. 

Model is paid through Paypal weekly. Model earns Gross Revenue Shares (Royalties) of a share of the 85% of the profit generated by all catalog ads. This can range from a few dollars to hundreds of dollars per week for a minimal of one hour per week of modeling. Models are also paid 85% of the profit from their individual catalog fashion ads. 





She would not give me A
All Assignments are conducted right in each model's hometown area at their convenience. Model may attend the weekly shoots in Alpharetta , Ga. , or Worldwide will provide a digital camera for the model to use at their own location. These are all freelance outdoor type shots that any digital camera will be professional as images can be erased and re shot easily. These are not glamour type shots and no professional photographer is required. There is no charge for the camera nor photo shoots. 

Throughout the course of the 52 week assignments, models will receive $289.00 Retail Value of fashions/fashion accessories to model and keep. These can be from our catalog of active wear and can include Old Navy and Gap clothes. 

Models must pay a one time security deposit of $289.00 made payable by Check or Money Order to Worldwide. Or, a model may pay the security deposit by any major credit card at: *http://www.shop.iBureau.biz *If model can not pay the $289.00 security deposit in full right away, model may make a first payment of $50.00 to reserve position with the balance paid within 30 days or auto debited if not paid. Model agrees that there are no refunds except through our *Money Back Guarantee Policy* which states: "Model has guaranteed to model a minimum of (12) assignments one per month for one full year for Worldwide by showing a commitment of $289.00 Security Deposit which is guaranteed paid back through the Monthly Gross Revenue Share stated above only. Any bad checks, charge backs will be considered theft and subject to lawsuit after signing this agreement." Model has (5) days to sign or position will be forfeited. (Model has been guaranteed (52) weekly assignments with (52) weeks of earnings, but has to do a minimum of one per month or forfeit security deposit. This security deposit also protects Worldwide from models receiving fashions and digital camera to model and then stealing them.) 

Note: Models can not lose their $289.00 Security Deposit. It is not a fee. It is guaranteed to be returned to model through the Gross Revenue Share Plan above. Models are guaranteed earnings every week they work no matter how many sales occur from their individual catalog ads. 

*Please PRINT and Sign your Signature and return the two pages of the contract within (5) days from receipt. You MUST copy and paste and E-mail to us at: tina.wyatt@ yahoo.com and Fax to: 678-827-0621*

Model Name_________________________Age___M or Female Shirt Size________________
Street_____________________________City________________State_____Zip___________
Phone___________________________E-Mail______________________________________
Model Signature or Guardian if under 18 yrs.___________________________Date Signed_____
Rectuiter Email : tina.wyatt@yahoo.com 

Worldwide Signature Reggie Gross, President Recruiters E-mail:

References Available Upon Request: tina.wyatt@yahoo.com

· Worldwide is a Christian Family Owned Company that maintains the highest ethical, moral and professional standards at all times. This is a WIN/Win Modeling Agreement with 30 years of experience in ownership and offers an aspiring model the most legitimate guaranteed approach to modeling success. God Speed to your Success, Health and Happiness, Reggie, President 
· 
*IMPORTANT!* You have been selected by one of our top Professional Model Recruiters who spend countless hours helping find you the most legitimate modeling opportunities in the world today. Please take time and E-mail your Model Recruiter and say thanks for his/her efforts! 

If you need a Free Professional Flash Website Portfolio valued at $995.00, by signing this agreement, and contacting your Model Recruiter, the price has been reduced to $25.00. 

We offer our models a nice Sign-up Bonus, a $1,000 Shopping Spree of Free Gifts! Model only pays a small processing fee. Please contact your Model Recruiter for the website to view the Free Gifts. This will certainly help you with your Christmas Shopping needs. 

Our models can also get major discounts at over 2,000 of our top affiliate stores. You may contact tina.wyatt@yahoo.com and request your discounts upon signing this agreement. This will also help you save big during this Holiday Season.

God Speed to your Success, Health and Happiness,

Reggie and the Staff of Worldwide

Your Model Recruiter is: Tina Wyatt




WORLDWIDE


----------



## sthvtsh

I found the job on myspace.com jobs. www.foractivewear.com is the only site she'd give me for proof it's rela and it doesn't have any contacts, logos, nor information about modelling. Old Navy and Gap sites do not mention this either.


----------



## Michael Humle

Do your research...contact reputable modeling agencies and ask questions! Also, I believe any agency asking for money up front is a good sign of a scam. If they were serious about representing you, they would pay , at first anyway. I am relieved to hear you are being cautious...stay that way!
Best wishes and the best of luck to you!


----------



## sthvtsh

Hehe, funny that you replied now cause I was just replying to a topic of yours too. 

I also googled it and nothing came up. I'm planning to emailed Old Navy and Gap Inc about it.


----------



## markc

Michael Humle said:
			
		

> Also, I believe any agency asking for money up front is a good sign of a scam.


Bingo. I'd stay far away. They prey on people who want to get into the industry bad enough that they won't ask questions. I'm glad you did.


----------



## sthvtsh

Alright, thanks guys. =)


----------



## benhasajeep

100% scam!  No questions about it.


----------



## hobbes28

If you feel froggy, you can report them to the Federal Trade Commission.  They like to make sure that things like this don't happen and people reporting events like this help them immensely.


----------



## Puscas

Michael Humle said:
			
		

> Also, I believe any agency asking for money up front is a good sign of a scam.



Yep. This is what you would call a tell tale sign...(google 'model agency scam')

(btw: she's using a yahoo-account. I don't think any professional would ever use that). 





pascal


----------



## morydd

Paying someone for the privilege of working for them seems like a bad idea to me. Sounds to me like you send them $300 and if they use you, you might get some of it back.


----------



## Corry

One of the biggest rules of thumb in determining a scam.....if you have to pay money to get something 'free' or if you have to pay for a job that's offered...it's a scam.

Kinda like the phone calls I get telling me I've qualified for a US Grant, all I have to do is pay a $300 fee first.


----------



## EBphotography

Absolutley a scam, like Puscas pointed out, what kind of professional would have their primary contact methods through Yahoo Mail and Yahoo IM? A true pro wouldn't have these and probably wouldn't use Myspace for advertising.


----------



## sthvtsh

*[SIZE=+2]Success![/SIZE]
* [SIZE=+2]_Complaint Accepted. Thank you for your input._[/SIZE]
*How Did the Company Initially Contact You?:*E-mail *How Much Did the Company Ask You to Pay?:*289.00 *How Much Did You Actually Pay the Company?:*None *How Did You Pay the Company?:*Unknown *Did You File a Dispute with the Credit Bureau?:*N *Did You File a Dispute with the Credit Bureau More Than 45 Days Ago?:*N *First Name*Tina *Last Name:*Wyatt *Date Company Contacted You:*11/24/06*  (MM/DD/YYYY)* *Explain Your Problem: (Please limit your complaint to 2000 characters.):*I was looking to start a modelling career, and so I looked on myspace jobs. After research, I realized this was a scam. And someone suggested I report it. ((http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65056)) 

That forum has the information that was sent to me, and it expresses the opinions of several other people. 

People like this should be stopped!


----------



## Alison

Sthvtsh...I edited your post to omit the personal data (address, phone, etc). Remember this is a public forum, anyone can read information that is posted here.


----------



## sthvtsh

Alison said:
			
		

> Sthvtsh...I edited your post to omit the personal data (address, phone, etc). Remember this is a public forum, anyone can read information that is posted here.



I thought Chase did. ;

Either way, thank you. =)


----------



## DLozada

yes.... I used to do modeling myself, and that is the number one cardinal rule: If they ask for ANY upfront fees.... RUN!  And, the fact that they "guarantee" all this work and all these publishings in major magazines is unprofessional and not reputable.


----------



## Chase

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> I thought Chase did. ;
> 
> Either way, thank you. =)



I guess I wasn't good enough, so she did too! 

Actually, looks like we got to it at the same time, but I finished first...so her changes overwrote mine!  :lmao:


----------



## Alison

Because mine were better


----------



## Chase

Women :roll:


----------



## Digital Matt

If you had been keeping up on your "America's Next Top Model", you'd already know that Trya said that if anyone asks you for money up front, it's a scam!


----------



## EBphotography

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> If you had been keeping up on your "America's Next Top Model", you'd already know that Trya said that if anyone asks you for money up front, it's a scam!



Matt is apparently an avid fan?


----------



## sthvtsh

Haha, well, I sometimes watch that show.. but not constantly.


----------



## Digital Matt

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Matt is apparently an avid fan?



Heck yeah I'm a fan.  Have you ever seen the killer photography on that show?  You get to watch them being made, see the camera, the position of the lights.  It's a great show for photographers.


----------



## Big Mike

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Heck yeah I'm a fan.  Have you ever seen the killer photography on that show?  You get to watch them being made, see the camera, the position of the lights.  It's a great show for photographers.



I catch myself doing that all the time now.  Whenever I see models or something like that on TV...I'm looking for the lights and the camera and trying to figure out the set up etc.  What's wrong with me?...I should be checking out the models.


----------



## Digital Matt

I go right to the eyes of any picture now, trying to dissect the way it was shot.  Seriously though, if you haven't seen that show, you should watch it.  You can find whole seasons on Youtube.


----------



## sthvtsh

I watch it because I love to judge the position, makeup, hair, etc. =P

IT'S ON YOUTUBE?!!?!? o_o *searches*


----------



## sthvtsh

I just recieved this email




jtmodeling 				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true);  				 			
 			 			TPF Noob!

				Join Date: Jan 2007
 				 				 				 					Posts: 0 				

*My Photos Are  NOT OK to Edit*


*Worldwide is OK* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		I've modeled with Worldwide since around the time that you received your contract, and everything has been fine. The reason for the deposit, is just to assure them that I will continue modeling the clothing they send. I haven't had a problem yet, and the company has been easy to communicate with. I realize you had questions, but did you actually email Tina, or call to get answers to your questions? I've spoken with her, as she is my recruiter, and made her aware of your post, and she is not pleased. To defame a reputable company with no past fraud/scam filing publicly is illegal. Just a heads-up for your future postings.

*Copyright 2006 WORLDWIDE All Rights Reserved! This Agreement May Not Be Copied In Any Manner Nor Published Nor Duplicated In Any Manner Except By Selected Model. NO PERSON, INCLUDING MODEL, MAY PUBLISH ON ANY WEBSITE OR PUBLIC FORUM or be prosecuted by law for copyright infringement.*


----------



## EBphotography

It's not illegal to ask questions about a company. If I came on here and said "Do you think Best Buy's rebate program is a scam?" or something to that effect, they can't sue me for questioning them.  Stay away from them.


----------



## markc

Not only are they trying to prevent you from discussing this with that silly copyright notice, but they actually PMed you on this sight? Wow.

Yeah, sue me.


----------



## teamambient

Those are sketchy.


----------



## Blair

I live in Alpharetta, GA only about 3 miles from their office....... Have you checked with the Alpharetta BBB? It sounds like a scam to me.....


----------



## sthvtsh

Blair said:


> I live in Alpharetta, GA only about 3 miles from their office....... Have you checked with the Alpharetta BBB? It sounds like a scam to me.....



You should go there~


----------

